

Harvard Students Fail the Test Louisiana Used to Suppress Black Vote in 1964 - gere
http://www.openculture.com/2014/11/harvard-students-fail-the-literacy-test.html

======
porter
At first this was surprising, but those questions aren't as hard as they are
making them out to be.

